# Apicella Auto Sound - November 15th Get Together



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright boys, get together time. November 15th. Start time, i dont care. End time, i also dont care. Up to you guys. Maybe we can turn this into a small MASQ comp, but i mostly want this to have a standard get together vibe. Yes, it'll be cold, but the shop is large to have all of us hang out inside and turn the heat on and you can drag your buddies outside for demos.

Location: Apicella Auto Sound, 11 Holt Drive, Suite 123, Stony Point, NY 10980
(Come down holt drive and make a right into the warehouse complex that is behind the Kayal Chiropractors office)

Start time: 10am. Showing up later is obviously fine
Leave: whenever I kick you out or you get sick of me

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A CAR THAT IS DONE, OR DONT WANT PEOPLE TO DEMO, can you please park across the street in the shop rite parking lot? parking will be tight for this



No need to bring anything aside from your car and yourself and your mask. Food and whatnot will be provided by me

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

Pick me up from Newark airport? I guess I could take a 3hr bus (damn they drive slow)


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5

Does anyone care if I bring one GB12 in a sealed box and one GB12 in a ported box for comparison or should I just bring one?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Bring it.  can easily swap in my car 

Btw add me  Honda Element 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element 
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra

Rather than turn this into a Comp lets turn it into a Meet and Greet with MASQ. I'll bring some thumb drives with the tracks, some printouts of the rules, classes and we can talk about whats going to happen in the NE this coming season. I am looking forward to getting back to what we do in the NE and showing everyone else how to SQ.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

chefhow said:


> 1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
> 2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
> 3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
> 4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
> ...


maybe a free to enter money round of sort? just so others can get a feel for this format, and new guys can get an idea what they really need to work on without having to worry about everyone being too nice to say that their system has issues?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> maybe a free to enter money round of sort? just so others can get a feel for this format, and new guys can get an idea what they really need to work on without having to worry about everyone being too nice to say that their system has issues?


We can talk this week and figure out something.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd love to come to this... but the 37 hour drive, and closed borders are a bit of a _'fun-buster'_

In all seriousness; if this is something you will coordinate again, once all this Covid mess settles down (and you host it in June / July / August), then I would be willing to do the 37 hour drive...


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> maybe a free to enter money round of sort? just so others can get a feel for this format, and new guys can get an idea what they really need to work on without having to worry about everyone being too nice to say that their system has issues?


That could be cool if time permits.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

JCsAudio said:


> 1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
> 2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
> 3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
> 4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
> ...


Bring them both


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

chefhow said:


> Rather than turn this into a Comp lets turn it into a Meet and Greet with MASQ. I'll bring some thumb drives with the tracks, some printouts of the rules, classes and we can talk about whats going to happen in the NE this coming season. I am looking forward to getting back to what we do in the NE and showing everyone else how to SQ.


I’m most interested in learning more about MASQ. Sounds like this will be fun.


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element 
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra
7) Doug - machine7 - Nissan Titan


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra
7) Doug - machine7 - Nissan Titan
8) Nick - Nissan Cima (should be finished by us by this date)
9) John - Subaru Outback
10) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
11) Allan - Lexus LS460


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Line up looking good so far, what’s up with the PA guys? Would love to have Leonard and his crew stop by, Nick you have to tell Allen about it too


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mullings said:


> Line up looking good so far, what’s up with the PA guys? Would love to have Leonard and his crew stop by, Nick you have to tell Allen about it too


I think they are still driving home from Finals. I will go to Leonard and Ron's houses on my way up and drag them out if I have to, they live pretty close to me.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

Am I allowed to head up in a systemless car? I've been searching for a collective of sq cars to finally hear to help point me in a direction for my build


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

wait this is a comp? i thought this was a meet up ?


----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

I should be there in my Subaru Impreza

The competition aspect seems cool, I would love to hear what others think of my system, as I havent had anyone else who is into audio really listen to my system. I think its pretty good though.

Edit: 
1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra
7) Doug - machine7 - Nissan Titan
8) Nick - Nissan Cima (should be finished by us by this date)
9) John - Subaru Outback
10) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
11) Allan - Lexus LS460 
12) Spencer -spwath: Subaru Impreza


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> Am I allowed to head up in a systemless car? I've been searching for a collective of sq cars to finally hear to help point me in a direction for my build


Definitely! Great opportunity to meet like minded people and get some ideas.


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

spwath said:


> I should be there in my Subaru Impreza
> 
> The competition aspect seems cool, I would love to hear what others think of my system, as I havent had anyone else who is into audio really listen to my system. I think its pretty good though.
> 
> ...


13) Jeremy - F-150


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

lucas569 said:


> wait this is a comp? i thought this was a meet up ?


Not a comp, a GTG with an intro to MASQ and our format of SQ Competition.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

Truthunter said:


> Definitely! Great opportunity to meet like minded people and get some ideas.


Awesome. I certainly look forward to this...looks like a pretty nasty lineup


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lucas569 said:


> wait this is a comp? i thought this was a meet up ?


it could be whatever we want it to be


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra
7) Doug - machine7 - Nissan Titan
8) Nick - Nissan Cima (should be finished by us by this date)
9) John - Subaru Outback
10) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
11) Allan - Lexus LS460
12) Spencer -spwath: Subaru Impreza 
13) Jeremy - F-150


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Right at the beginning of remote start season! lol...I'll look into it. I'd love to come check out the Volvo. Maybe see if the new ride will make it that far. haha


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump. Start time: 10am. No need to show up at 10 on the dot though

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A CAR THAT IS DONE, OR DONT WANT PEOPLE TO DEMO, can you please park across the street in the shop rite parking lot? parking will be tight for this


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Bump. Show up time: 10am
> 
> IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A CAR THAT IS DONE, OR DONT WANT PEOPLE TO DEMO, can you please park across the street in the shop rite parking lot? parking will be tight for this


Copy that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Right now, between here, facebook, and texts, I'm anticipating over 20 cars.


----------



## nightmare1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I should be there Leonard day 98 Dodge Neon and Robert Williams Nissan Armada


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

So, I just remembered what usually happens at get together.. everyone wants me to listen to their car, tune their car, discuss advice on the install, etc etc. I will not really be able to do that this day since I have to make sure everything goes smoothly. So, what I will be doing this is offering Saturday as a day for people to come who want me to tune their car, listen to their car, fix something on their install, etc. i will NOT be able to offer my time as much as usual try to since I'll essentially be herding cats all day lol. So yeah, you want anything tuned, anything looked at, shoot me a message and lets set something up for Saturday. If its a far drive, there are hotels nearby.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nightmare1 said:


> I should be there Leonard day 98 Dodge Neon and Robert Williams Nissan Armada


who the hell are you? never heard that name


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone I know at work expressed interest and may bring his brother too.

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra
7) Doug - machine7 - Nissan Titan
8) Nick - Nissan Cima (should be finished by us by this date)
9) John - Subaru Outback
10) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
11) Allan - Lexus LS460
12) Spencer -spwath: Subaru Impreza
13) Jeremy - F-150 
14) Leonard - nightmare1: 98 Neon
15) Robert - justgotone: Nissan Armada
16) Curtis - Subaru Forester
17) Curtis's Brother - Audi S4


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

if my panamera could have been done it would be there, maybe next time


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

How many people are coming from FB and other sites in addition to this list? This thing is turning out bigger than I thought.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah this is looking like it's becoming massive...even if you account for no shows


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> So, I just remembered what usually happens at get together.. everyone wants me to listen to their car, tune their car, discuss advice on the install, etc etc. I will not really be able to do that this day since I have to make sure everything goes smoothly. So, what I will be doing this is offering Saturday as a day for people to come who want me to tune their car, listen to their car, fix something on their install, etc. i will NOT be able to offer my time as much as usual try to since I'll essentially be herding cats all day lol. So yeah, you want anything tuned, anything looked at, shoot me a message and lets set something up for Saturday. If its a far drive, there are hotels nearby.


I would love a tube from a professional


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> if my panamera could have been done it would be there, maybe next time


Find me another good installer and ill do it yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

And Jesus christ.. looks like a large turn out. I should probably let my landlord know lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Find me another good installer and ill do it yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


i asked what you would pay me or my services


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> i asked what you would pay me or my services


I already told you.. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I already told you..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


tempting


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> tempting


Sexual favors usually are

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Sexual favors usually are
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If I'd know those were on the table, I'd have totally sent my resume. lol


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra
7) Doug - machine7 - Nissan Titan
8) Nick - Nissan Cima (should be finished by us by this date)
9) John - Subaru Outback
10) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
11) Allan - Lexus LS460
12) Spencer -spwath: Subaru Impreza
13) Jeremy - F-150
14) Leonard - nightmare1: 98 Neon
15) Robert - justgotone: Nissan Armada
16) Curtis - Subaru Forester
17) Curtis's Brother - Audi S4
18) Jay - either 2015 Mazda6 or '99 Neon.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, I was just informed that if you are coming from another state with a COVID spike, into NY, you are supposed to quarantine for 14 days first. Is this really a thing? Because you can't quarantine for 14 days on a 3 day weekend.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> So, I was just informed that if you are coming from another state with a COVID spike, into NY, you are supposed to quarantine for 14 days first. Is this really a thing? Because you can't quarantine for 14 days on a 3 day weekend.


That rule has been in place since spring depending on the state but I don’t think many abide by it. I have guys who travel from other states to work on my job and it’s legal for them to do that but if those same guys travel to this state for vacation purposes they are supposed to quarantine for 14 days. Makes no sense to me!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> So, I was just informed that if you are coming from another state with a COVID spike, into NY, you are supposed to quarantine for 14 days first. Is this really a thing? Because you can't quarantine for 14 days on a 3 day weekend.


i don't think I've ever heard of this actually being enforced in the slightest in NY. My parents go away to PA all the time and my mother is never required to quarantine, and shes a school teacher


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> i don't think I've ever heard of this actually being enforced in the slightest in NY. My parents go away to PA all the time and my mother is never required to quarantine, and shes a school teacher


Pretty much what I expected. Here, there are signs everywhere that say mask required for entry, but there's always a few a**holes who don't wear one, and several more who think it's a beard protector.

It's got my GF kinda freaked out, tho. Her, her brother (who lives with us) and her dad (who lives behind us) all have respiratory problems. If I bring COVID home, it will likely kill her brother. So I get it, but not getting to do anything is getting to me. 

Jay


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I was going to try and attend the GTG in Virginia next weekend, but it's just too cost prohibitive. This event may be more doable? On the fence with this one.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I was going to try and attend the GTG in Virginia next weekend, but it's just too cost prohibitive. This event may be more doable? On the fence with this one.


Looking forward to seeing you Gerald, make it happen


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

He spent too much money on amplifiers and now he’s broke. 😂😂


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

JCsAudio said:


> He spent too much money on amplifiers and now he’s broke. 😂😂


Lmao he’s gotta live up to the name


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

So, looks like there's about 30 people showing up. For those of you that have been to my shop, there is no where near enough parking for that. I didnt anticipate this many people coming. So, like I said before, anyone who doesn't have a system in their car and is just coming to hang, please park across the street at shop rite. If the lot gets full and there are still people that want to demo their car, we can do rotations. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundsGood2Me (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got the Sunday off. I enjoyed the GTG on the Cape this summer and am heading to NY for this one, too. Car is still not ready to show so I'll park across the street.

Nick, do you have goats?

1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
5) Ed - Lucas569: Honda Element
6) Howard - chefhow-Toyota Tundra
7) Doug - machine7 - Nissan Titan
8) Nick - Nissan Cima (should be finished by us by this date)
9) John - Subaru Outback
10) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
11) Allan - Lexus LS460
12) Spencer -spwath: Subaru Impreza
13) Jeremy - F-150
14) Leonard - nightmare1: 98 Neon
15) Robert - justgotone: Nissan Armada
16) Curtis - Subaru Forester
17) Curtis's Brother - Audi S4
18) Jay - either 2015 Mazda6 or '99 Neon. 
19) Simon - SoundsGood2Me: Volvo S60


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SoundsGood2Me said:


> Just got the Sunday off. I enjoyed the GTG on the Cape this summer and am heading to NY for this one, too. Car is still not ready to show so I'll park across the street.
> 
> Nick, do you have goats?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no goats. Maybe I'll invite my ex gf to make up for it.


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Unfortunately no goats. Maybe I'll invite my ex gf to make up for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SoundsGood2Me said:


> Nick, do you have goats?


Kind of a random question. He did mention herding cats, tho. lol


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I’m more of a monkey man m’self


----------



## SoundsGood2Me (Jul 31, 2012)

Our host for the last MASQ meet had 7 roaming goats. It was quite a surprise and entertaining. I imagine Nick's setting is less rural but wondered.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll call the local petting zoo and see what i can put together


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> I'll call the local petting zoo and see what i can put together


Round up the corner animals. Same difference as goats, probably easier to find.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I'm out.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I had time to screw around with the CX5 today and I added something new and unique to it this time around. Currently I’m chasing down a bunch of rattles with ResoNix CLD and butyl rope, especially in the hatch area. I aim to be there around 10:00 AM and want to leave around 2:30-3:00 PM.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SoundsGood2Me said:


> Our host for the last MASQ meet had 7 roaming goats. It was quite a surprise and entertaining. I imagine Nick's setting is less rural but wondered.


Who was that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Well, I'm out.


Well that’s too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNasty (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm new to the SQ game, I've been spl kinda guy my whole life and an now switching over.. I'd love to come and listen to some of your cars out as I'm only 1.5hrs away! 




JCsAudio said:


> 1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
> 2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
> 3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
> 4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
> ...


Are these test boxes you're using?? Or a nice finished enclosure? I've been trying to decide between the illusion c12xl, jbl w12gti & even the gb12 was on my list. I currently own the illusion & jbl. if your sealed box is just a test enclosure, it'd be tits if I could bring the illusion & jbl to swap out and do direct comparisons!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SoundsGood2Me said:


> Our host for the last MASQ meet had 7 roaming goats. It was quite a surprise and entertaining. I imagine Nick's setting is less rural but wondered.


That wasn't an MASQ event. Just a get together

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

JNasty said:


> I'm new to the SQ game, I've been spl kinda guy my whole life and an now switching over.. I'd love to come and listen to some of your cars out as I'm only 1.5hrs away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were both test boxes (one sealed and one ported box) built by me a long time ago now and they ended up being more permanent for now because they sound good. I don’t mind swapping boxes but I’m not too keen on pulling drivers in and out of those boxes. TBH, I don’t think you can go wrong with either one of those you have and if you already have them then I would use them. Chances are you won’t be able to tell my sealed GB12 box from the ported GB12 box after I’m done tuning with them. They surprisingly tune quit different though so that is a challenge for me. 

Since this has not been addressed here, I will just say it. I don’t want to bring the rona home with me so I will be following the same protocols we used at the GTG meet (see that thread). If someone wants to demo in my car then they will have to wear a mask, preferably at least a Kn95, or wear a cloth mask and demo solo.


----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it, as I have a job interview type thing I have to travel for, although ill be nearby, so ill try to make it if I can.


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

JayinMI said:


> 1) Nick Apicella - SkizeR: Volvo S60 R Design (system 1 may be ready)
> 2) Kevin Mullings - Mullings: Toyota Prius
> 3) Ryan - Truthunter: Camry
> 4) John - JCsAudio: CX5
> ...


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> Kind of a random question. He did mention herding cats, tho. lol


Not Really a random Question. At the last NESQ get together the Host had goats running around on the property, so that's where the question came from.


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

I'll give a Goat a demo if he wants it.. LOL


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

So see you all there Sunday! It looks like an increasing chance of rain throughout the day.
Is anyone else thinking of bringing pop up canopy's?


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

So I finished my install about a week agoand in 3 days Popped the Caps on my New Taramp, just sent it in for repair. So I pulled out my old school SX series digital Kicker amp temporarily, although I must say I am impressed with it for its age and power rating it does pretty good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jm8k said:


> So see you all there Sunday! It looks like an increasing chance of rain throughout the day.
> Is anyone else thinking of bringing pop up canopy's?


ehhh, idk about pop up canopy's. The shop is large (80 feet by 25 feet). no real need to go outside besides to demo a car


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Enjoy the event guys! 
Hopefully someone will post pics and give feedback on the day.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Jeez i'd love to come. Especially if there's goats. I could bring some Koalas and kangaroos


----------



## i.mykol (Apr 10, 2011)

The Kids are ready for the winter.

They'll be full grown for the Spring if we do another event next year.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

i.mykol said:


> View attachment 283159
> 
> 
> View attachment 283160
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you you guys and them again


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cant make it now
Enjoy guys!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I hope everybody got home safely from the gtg, it was a pretty big turnout with lots of good sounding cars, I’m sorry I didn’t get to demo more cars but like Hyundai/Kia, everybody has stepped up their game with some true competition tunes. It was nice talking to the MASQ guy “sorry I don’t remember his name, thats the Jamaican in me lol” I’m looking forward to a MASQ show as I wanted him to do a demo judging on my car but the car stayed running all day and there wasn’t literally 1 minute that someone wasn’t in it so that didn’t happen, I only took 2 pictures so hopefully someone else took more.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I may come back up before the show and maybe we can make it happen than. It was great to meet you and chat while we had a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Really bummed I had to miss this one. Hope you all had a great time!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Really bummed I had to miss this one. Hope you all had a great time!


Booooooo you stink!


----------



## SoundsGood2Me (Jul 31, 2012)

No goats, but then mobile audio involves stuff that is round and rectangular, so goats don't really fit. Nick did provide tasty Krispy Kreme donuts and peperoni pizza in boxes so he did understood. I wish I and he had the time to do an install on my car.

I heard and saw quite a few interesting systems, and next time will take photos and notes.

The pickup truck with 3 eight inch drivers and a midrange in each of the front doors and the twin 18 inch subs taking up 'part' of the back row was nicely done. Doubling up on the inch thick power cords was wise.

John's Subaru had excellent tweeter and mid pods with GB10 (or 15?) and GB25s. Effective sound damping, too.

Also great demos from the Accord, and I think a Civic. Nick identified an issue with an air leak through the speaker cable panel on the sub box in the Accord, and John spent an hour or so downloading new helix software, and then tuning the Civic after the tune was lost from a new Helix director - best I have heard "Keith don't go".

My favorite was Kevin's Prius with the A column mids and tweet, kick panel bass, and twin eight inch Focal subs all driven by 3 Mosconi amps from a Sony digital headunit. This was a change from the Brax amps I heard in Cape Cod during the summer.

The new guy at the shop listened to my incomplete install and pointed out my time alignment was way off. The Pioneer head controls are fiddly and I had changed the TA while switching through the settings. I had thought they were reset during the automated tuning but that's not the case. Also, I realized that during tuning, I was not selecting custom network so my filter settings were ignored and reset so that crossover frequency rose from 4k to 8k and slope changed to 6 DB/o. Lots to learn.

Great people at the meet.

And on my trip home, on a busy 4 lane suburban road on my way to the interstate, I passed within about 10 feet of a large deer that waited for me to pass before crossing the road. Lucky for both of us.

Thanks again for hosting and organizing the meet, Nick. I'm looking forward to the next one,


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SoundsGood2Me said:


> No goats, but then mobile audio involves stuff that is round and rectangular, so goats don't really fit. Nick did provide tasty Krispy Kreme donuts and peperoni pizza in boxes so he did understood. I wish I and he had the time to do an install on my car.,


Good call on the donuts Nick! I didn’t know Krispy Kreme was up there - thought you would be getting Tim Hortons 

Ryan bought some home made donuts from Glazed and Confused for the NCSQ meet - they looked fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually didnt get the donuts. Someone literally left them on the ground outside of the door.. No, I'm not kidding lol. I had 3 of them


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

i.mykol (Mike) brought the donuts. He is also the guy with the goats.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Can’t go wrong with goats and donuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

I enjoyed the gtg thoroughly didn't get as many demos as I would've liked to (my fault) will get more in next time. Until next year guys, everybody be safe and take care. Thanks nick! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

